# So is your car a weight weenie too?



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Light and "green"
2002 Honda Insight. Aluminum construction with some plastics. Very light car.

Light and GREEN
2008 Niner Air 9. Aluminum construction with some carbon. Very light bike (as light as I could get it on a budget).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope, but my car will also protect me if I hit a moose.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

Between cars right now, but yes, definately a car weight weenie also. I cannot help but consider the weight of anything I buy to bolt on or carry in my car.

Frank


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Used to be. I had a couple of Miatas. One was a '96 R-package. No power windows, locks, antenna, mirrors. No power steering. Only option was A/C. Also had a '99 Sport Package -- only options were A/C and power steering. The '99 was under 2300 lbs and the '96 was even lighter.

Then I became a dad and sold them to buy a family sedan. It weights 1000 lbs. more.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

doesnt matter my car is fast  v6 and stock right now. ill upgrade it when i get new wheels for my bike.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*As a matter of Fact....................*

It is! This isn't my daily driver just my Race Car but I've cut out the sheet metal behind the door panels, under the hood and trunk, pulled out the spare, the jack and all trunk linings and replaced all the bolts under the hood with either Ti or alloy. I hope this counts. 2213lbs and 410.4rwhp on a GT30R Turbo @ 22psi. Wanna Race?


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, mattkock.

Here's my ride's ride:









Swedish steel, baby!


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

Not exactly...


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

The original Honda Insight is probably the most Weight Weenie car ever produced (if it didn't have heavy batteries and a decent engine that car would be screamer. I found one at a junkyard and the amount of aluminum they use in that chassis is amazing - I was really impressed by Honda and I really wanted to adapt the full aluminum pedal set to my car.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My buggy has a substantial amount of CF, Ti and aluminum in it. It's a project that I have thoroughly enjoyed so far, and there's more technology getting thrown at it all the time. It's a RWD Honda Civic Wagon, built for SCCA Solo 2 Street Modified autocross racing. 2,240lbs and I hope about 300whp to the rear wheels. It hasn't been on the dyno yet.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

here are mine










one on the right is a 500whp car and hopefully by the first of the year itll be in the 900whp range. it made 500 on 19# sc67 turbo.

the left is a vq35 swapped sentra.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Neither my bike or my truck are Weight Weenies, I AM THE WEIGHT WEENIE!


----------



## prdnme (Aug 31, 2009)

No pics since I'm posting from Afghanistan, but weight weenie, yes:

'08 Z06 3096 lbs <---Pretty much stock
'02 WS6 T/A 3100 lbs <---740rwhp N/A 408 ci
'94 Ford Aspire 1940 lbs <---Stock, Great car!

'08 Suburban <---Not so weight weenie.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

None of my bikes are WW material, but my 1/4 mile car is - 69-1/2 roadrunner put on a diet by Akron Arlen back in the mid 70s. Everywhere you look there's holes cut or panels missing. For example :


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*95' Buick RoadMaster *







44,000 original miles......*LOADED *


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

not quite...









my other ride...


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

this is around 2300lbs i think. Oh and a turbo also.


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

Heh.

I invented Street Mod.

http://farnorthracing.com

DG


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Yes, mine is.  These are old pictures taken before the move to the 17" front wheels/tires. Also now with a carbon fiber hood scoop and downswept headers. On the run in the first picture the car went a 7.16 @ 191. This was after adding a wheelie bar due to issues as shown in the second picture, lol.  Also the obligatory weight weenie (and much safer) carbon fiber helmet and carbon fiber head/neck restraint system. Did I mention I like carbon fiber???


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Dennis. Funny how worlds collide!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My car is a truck that can drive over most cars .


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Surprisingly safe, too*



djork said:


> Light and "green"
> 2002 Honda Insight. Aluminum construction with some plastics. Very light car.
> 
> Light and GREEN
> 2008 Niner Air 9. Aluminum construction with some carbon. Very light bike (as light as I could get it on a budget).


Crumple honeycomb at all the corners, super rigid body. Think steel bike frame vs. aluminum frame. Yeah, like that. 1800 pounds, IIRC. Last hybrid available with a stick... well, maybe the Civic...

Me... not so light.



But with the 1.8 liter 4 cylinder engine with a turbo, pretty dang fuel efficient considering 3400 pounds and always on AWD, and still has some good kick. I get around 28 on my commute, even with my heavy footed on-ramping and commute with stop-and-go.

*edit*

Yeah, I think I'm going to try to eeek some more mileage out of this thing. Clean the MAF, clean the turbo bypass valves, check the o2 temp function using the VAG-COM interface to make sure the computer isn't correcting for some other issues. Seems to me it was EPA rated at 29 MPG freeway, and VW/Audi usually does a couple points better than the EPA estimate.

Heh... I had a 1987 MK2 Jetta (vento, bora... whatever its called in your country) with a 1.8 stock slow engine... no PS or AC. Sunroof was the only option that car had. I regularly got 34 mpg in that thing.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Steel is Real...*

Most everything is in storage until we complete our move (Cars, CPU & actual photos...these pix will have to do for now...) 

1973 VW Bug (2100#)









1972 Fiat 124 Spider (2100#)









We also have an SUV...replacing with a hybrid or Mini...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


>


YEAS YEAS YEAS YEAS!!!

Not much of a Honda guy anymore but I LOVE fast wagons.....fast flat black ones are even better!! Hell....My last three cars were wagons in fact! Great job!!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

xcracer87 said:


> this is around 2300lbs i think. Oh and a turbo also.


Ahhhhhh......MKII Vento sexiness!!


----------



## korgi111 (Jun 5, 2010)

approx. 1500lbs


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Where do I look if I want a ride like this? And how much would it cost me?



mattkock said:


> It is! This isn't my daily driver just my Race Car but I've cut out the sheet metal behind the door panels, under the hood and trunk, pulled out the spare, the jack and all trunk linings and replaced all the bolts under the hood with either Ti or alloy. I hope this counts. 2213lbs and 410.4rwhp on a GT30R Turbo @ 22psi. Wanna Race?


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

The miataturbo.net classifieds normally have a few cars for sale.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

2010 4x4 4 door Toyota Tundra 5.7L, weight weenie, not so much....but i can throw mine and all my buddies bikes in the back. And I can drive it in the snow.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

bengxe said:


> The miataturbo.net classifieds normally have a few cars for sale.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

The latest tiny 331" small block bullet ready for the dyno. Should make around 700hp @ 8500rpm. And I can always put the bungs in the intake runners to use later with the 'blue bottle' for more power, lol.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

IAmtnbikr said:


> The latest tiny 331" small block bullet ready for the dyno. Should make around 700hp @ 8500rpm. And I can always put the bungs in the intake runners to use later with the 'blue bottle' for more power, lol.


Hey I want a 383 sized version of that for my 92 Silverado 2WD Extracab.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

1050 kilos with half full tank.


----------



## xpc316e (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a neighbour a few years ago who had an early Lotus 7. He was a sheet-metal maestro and amongst other things he had replaced the windshield with a sleek hand-beaten aerofoil. Everything on it had been drilled for lightness, including the ignition key! You could have eaten your dinner off any part of it too, despite the fact that it was well-used.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

IAmtnbikr said:


> The latest tiny 331" small block bullet ready for the dyno. Should make around 700hp @ 8500rpm. And I can always put the bungs in the intake runners to use later with the 'blue bottle' for more power, lol.


you must own stock in aeromotive or earls fittings.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

not owned any cars here in SoCal - just bikes & Italian motor scooters  have a full driving license for both the UK and California but choose to just be a part-time cager


here's the wife's vw box with wheels


her other car overdue for craigslist



her resto waiting for all electric conversion or perhaps biodiesel

...edit - found better pics....


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Some nice cars! Surprised no Porsche 914. Wished I had some disposable income for one with a wide-body kit.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup, stripped out Subaru STi and stripped Ford E150. When people ask about the noise, lack of AC, basic stereo, ect I say "physics bro" and toss it into a turn.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Lol. Actually I think they're mostly Aeroquip. There's a vacuum pump mounted down below the front of the crank so that's what the lines from each valve cover are. They run through an adjustable vacuum bleed with the air intake covered by a filter so when it hits 10" of vacuum and opens it won't pull any dirt particles into the vacuum pump. Also it has an external belt-driven oil pump so the lines go from the pan to pump, and then on to/through the remote filter and back into the engine. Not shown are the fuel lines from both carbs to the regulator. Radiator hoses are also braided w/fittings as are trans cooler lines.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Funny thread

Ok, here´s mine, a 1985 VW Polo (no, not the smart on the left, though I believe they weigh the same!)
Only 700Kg (1500lbs) 
WW car?...well, with only 29hp can´t weigh much more!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My car is a bloated, 4200lb AWD beast...but it has *four* different ride heights and plows through snow and steep grades better than most SUVs.

When it comes to motor vehicles, I am a_* power weenie*_:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are nice but I'd prefer an A4 based Allroad because of weight. That same engine was used in the S4 so Audi should have just added the suspension and body cladding and offered 2 sizes of Allroad.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The A4 allroad is very nice...but no way it can store two MTBs inside like the bigger allroad can. My car has a GIAC chip upgrade and Tiptronic chip good for 309bhp. I've done 75mph in three inches of dirt and snow and scaled 25% grades just like a dune buggy.

On level one ride height - I get Porsche Carerra 4 passing ability on any stretch of open road...sometimes, I like my car _*more*_ than my bike!!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> My car has *Tiptronic*.


:skep: I hope frequent use in traffic or a left leg amputation is your excuse.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

prdnme said:


> No pics since I'm posting from Afghanistan, but weight weenie, yes:
> 
> '08 Z06 3096 lbs <---Pretty much stock
> '02 WS6 T/A 3100 lbs <---740rwhp N/A 408 ci
> ...


Any cool looking trails in Afghanistan?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

My 1959 MGA. Aluminum doors, hood, and trunk. Plus no roof.:thumbsup: Not sure about the weight though.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

beauty!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

you beauty! :thumbsup: - reminds me of one of my faves an Austin Healey 3000



..hard to beat a vintage motor with spoked wheels


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

morrisgarages said:


> My 1959 MGA. Aluminum doors, hood, and trunk. Plus no roof.:thumbsup: Not sure about the weight though.


Easy ww upgrade: butted spokes!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Yes, BUT its always full of mountian bike magazines:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice MGA. Next, you need to restore that PI license plate!


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. But, like any hobby, you tend to outgrow one thing and focus on another. I lost focus on my car and (hence the crappy licence plate-I cover it up with a different one during shows anyway) is on my Yeti now.:thumbsup:


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna be the first hater on this thread. Weight weenie cars are lame. Maybe i just like really powerful off road vehicles to much. ? On the other hand i don't have a car or a XC race bike (I'm in college, broke, and a noob) so maybe i shouldn't really comment.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Didja see this?

https://www.audizine.com/news/news.php?nid=163&npid=195

2800 pounds, 405 HP inline 5 cylinder (its back!!) 0-60 in 3.9 seconds, and still gets 33 mpg. It's basically a modern Ur-Quattro.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Look on Miataturbo.net in the classifieds. I built this over a few years, 2 transmissions, 1 stock motor (now built) and 3 turbos. I've got $23,000 in receipts not including the car price but that does include the wheels, tires, hardtop, suspension, seats, harnesses, steering wheel, etc. etc. etc. It goes like Hell! I didn't build it for the Quarter Mile but I couldn't resist so 11.44sec @ 129mph. Not bad for a Chick Car.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

dust3313 said:


> Maybe I just like really powerful off road vehicles to much.


Ever driven a really powerful *really light* offroad vehicle? In Moab I see totally stripped Jeeps and aluminum framed buggies that kill it. Less weight is always a good thing.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

double post


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> Ever driven a really powerful *really light* offroad vehicle? In Moab I see totally stripped Jeeps and aluminum framed buggies that kill it. Less weight is always a good thing.


Have I driven one? No. Do i think they are cool, hell ya! I was referring to the stripped down Honda civics and Mazda miatas. Rally cars are also extremely light, powerful and bad ass.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

i like this thread...

~1900lbs ~450whp

2000 MR-S 2.0 turbo


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn, that'd give my friend's turbo Elise a serious run.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my Caterham Seven Superlight R500, its definitely a "weight Weenie", it even has a host of carbon goodies, and its only 506kg ( 1115lbs )   

The performance is tremendous, but its the whole package, acceleration, handling and breaking that allows it to embarrass most super-cars on the road and track.

Engine - 2.0-litre Caterham Powertrain (CPT) Naturally Aspirated
Max Power - 263bhp @ 8500rpm
Weight - 506kg / 1115lbs
Power-to-weight 520bhp-per-tonne

0-130mph - 1.2 seconds 
0-60mph - 2.88 seconds
0-100mph - 6.9 seconds

0-100-0 mph 12.10 seconds

For any of you who are not aware of these cars, here's a few videos showing what they can do in the hands of the skilled


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Shwing!!!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I just watched the rear bumper fall off my van while sitting in the yard.
Does that count?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Caterham, nice car chick0! When are going to let me take a ride?


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> Caterham, nice car chick0! When are going to let me take a ride?


Thanks, it sure is a lot fun! 
I would be more then happy to take you for a blast, but where do you stay, and what do you weight? I can't have people messing up my power to weight ratio too much


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Man that ride is the fun! I almost scared myself seeing the video race at nurburgring, with the high speed cornering and sliding. wow
I better drop the bikes and start investing is something more fun and intense. 

Well I stay at the driving wheel  I'm very light at 68kg now.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I once read a UK Motoring article of a Caterham8 with a BMW V12..._*unbelievable!!!*_


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> I once read a UK Motoring article of a Caterham8 with a BMW V12..._*unbelievable!!!*_


There has been an endless amount of engines of various configurations installed in Caterham's over the years, everything from lightweight super bike engines to large displacement V8's and V12's. 
But the fundamental key behind the success of the design is low weight, as its what allows the incredible grip, agility, braking and balance. 
So the ideal power-plants for Caterham's are always of low weight, high output. 
Turbo or super charging would seem like the ideal solution, but normally aspirated engines in most cases are preferred, as they give a much more sensitive and adjustable throttle control, which you need in such lively dynamic chassis.

The true "weight weenies" Caterham's are the ones with Super-Bike engines installed. The lightest i have seen was run by Evo Magazine UK. It was Caterham Fireblade (Honda CBR 900cc engine) that went through a weight loss program and was weighed at 380kg / 837lbs. 
Although the peaky, low torque and high rev nature of biked engined Caterham's are perfect for track work, they are said to be rather compromised on the road due to the lack of engine flexibility.

http://www.performance-car-guide.co.uk/caterham-fireblade.html






The Current top dog extreme Caterham right now is the Caterham Levante. Its specification is simply mind boggling.

Engine - V8, 2398cc, 40v, supercharger
Max power - 550bhp @ 10,000rpm
Weight - 520kg ( 1146lbs)

Power to weight - 1074bhp/ton ( to compare, a Bugatti Veyron 16.4 has 529 bhp/ton)

0 - 60mph - 2.5sec

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/226185/caterham_levante.html


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

3Ronin said:


> i like this thread...
> 
> ~1900lbs ~450whp
> 
> 2000 MR-S 2.0 turbo


I always sort of wondered what you could do with one of those, they're damn light and I would imagine the celica gts lump would more or less bolt in... A super reliable ~180hp in a ~1ton car would a lot of fun.

My current light weight car is a '90 miata, I'm not really sure what the weight is but she's pretty quick for being more or less stock under hood. It's stablemate is a '98 M Roadster, it's not light at all. At first I really wondered how they managed to cram >3000 lbs into something only very slightly larger than a miata, then I pulled one of the seats out  I could probably pull well over 100 lbs out of the car just by changing them over to a set of racing shells. The frames must be laced with depleted uranium


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my 360bhp, 1900lb track car with a bored/stroked, 3.0L four cylinder and KKK aircraft turbo:


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

My bike is pretty light at 20lbs but I wouldn't consider my BMW 335i sedan a weight weenie tipping the scales at 3620lbs with the racks. I sure do love the twin turbo engine though.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*nah*

My vehicle is 7000 pounds, but still runs a 14 in the quarter mile.

And my jamis dragon is 24 pounds not bad for a steel suspended.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

Bikeeveryday said:


> My vehicle is 7000 pounds, but still runs a 14 in the quarter mile.
> 
> And my jamis dragon is 24 pounds not bad for a steel suspended.


nice, what mods have you done? im on dodgetalk under the same screen name.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

I love fast wagons too!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jonnybravo said:


> I love fast wagons too!


Is that Avant bagged?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Its on Stasis coilovers..


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

My old school Toyota weight 1900 pounds



Nah it's not a Datsun!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jonnybravo said:


> Its on Stasis coilovers..


Nice. I think I'm gonna go with a Dahlback Stage III kit for my Audi allroad 2.7T.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

My little 40 mpg 2-seater weighs less than 450 pounds. It's not a car, but it's probably a wee bit faster than any other 2-seater in this thread.

Here is a skilled rider:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Were you running a smaller sprocket than the other riders? They seemed to come off the corners better than you, but you got them back on the long straight.


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Not quite. Silverado 2500 HD with Duramax/Allison. 6800+ in stock trim and over 7k with the big wheels and tires.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

IAmtnbikr said:


> The latest tiny 331" small block bullet ready for the dyno. Should make around 700hp @ 8500rpm. And I can always put the bungs in the intake runners to use later with the 'blue bottle' for more power, lol.


I don't see Hogan sheetmetal intakes on many ET cars. Are you a class racer?


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*mods*



superspec said:


> nice, what mods have you done? im on dodgetalk under the same screen name.


I have a smarty jr chip, a fully built trans (billet shafts, triple disc tq converter, valve body, billet flexplate,, all billet internals) And a 8" black stack. It moves for a truck! Soon though I'm going to do stainless 90 horse injectors and a smarty senior and a cp3 mod and fass, should get me into the low 13s, high 12s


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

nice mod list, ive got the smarty sr/tst stack, level 6 ats trans. now its time for fuel mods.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*yep*



superspec said:


> nice mod list, ive got the smarty sr/tst stack, level 6 ats trans. now its time for fuel mods.


have you had yours to the track? I really like having a nice big 4x4. Especially when it snows and I pass like 10 people stuck on the side of the road....

How has you luck been with the stock injectors?


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

My 4door long bed Titan - no
I take the doors off my CJ, does that count?
These SCCA xSR guys get a little silly with WW. This is me in my brother's old car. Carbon body, Carbon under tray, but we were nowhere near the 900# minumum. Some guys are running gun drilled ti axles all for a $4 trophy:madman: This was about 1200 with me in the car and a tick under 200hp.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

Bikeeveryday said:


> have you had yours to the track? I really like having a nice big 4x4. Especially when it snows and I pass like 10 people stuck on the side of the road....
> 
> How has you luck been with the stock injectors?


it has had the ats compound twins on for about 2 years now and no fuel upgrades. it has ran a best of 14.03 so far but im almost positive that its running out of fuel on the top end. oh and this is a 4wd dually btw.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Quite the opposite  
Looking to do my first weight weenie build or just buy a OTS CF bike(full suspension). Any suggestions? I've been searching to try and find the best OTS CF bike for next season but not much luck in the review department.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

djork said:


> So is your car a weight weenie too?


Yeah, I took out the battery :thumbsup: and it hasn't needed fuel since early this year! Ahhh, so THAT'S the secret...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*208 Mph Bmw M6*

Went from a stock 3774 # to 3693 # with removal of the secondary CATS, resonator, H-pipe and stock mufflers and replaced all that with a single X-pipe muffler. I can also lose 13 # on race day with the removal of the floor mats, fix-a-flat can, BMW tool kit, flat tire pump & other small items. My next stage is removal of the passenger seat and weighing that to determine the benefits of removing that on race day. May be able to remove the rear seat bottoms and I'll consider that. Have also performed upgrades on the intake system along with an underdrive pulley. Stock HP was 500 & is approximately 575 now. ECU tuning next to put it over 600 HP & 210.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

USAF said:


> Went from a stock 3774 # to 3693 # with removal of the secondary CATS, resonator, H-pipe and stock mufflers and replaced all that with a single X-pipe muffler. I can also lose 13 # on race day with the removal of the floor mats, fix-a-flat can, BMW tool kit, flat tire pump & other small items. My next stage is removal of the passenger seat and weighing that to determine the benefits of removing that on race day. May be able to remove the rear seat bottoms and I'll consider that. Have also performed upgrades on the intake system along with an underdrive pulley. Stock HP was 500 & is approximately 575 now. ECU tuning next to put it over 600 HP & 210.


Nice M6, not to step on your toes but your smoking something really good if you think it picked up 75 hp from the exhaust, intake and an underdrive pulley.
Also since it's a BMW your 208mph M6 is really only going 190ish but since you have no ecu tuning i'm curious how you got it there since it's limited to 155mph stock (171 on the speedo)


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> Nice M6, not to step on your toes but your smoking something really good if you think it picked up 75 hp from the exhaust, intake and an underdrive pulley.
> Also since it's a BMW your 208mph M6 is really only going 190ish


That's 208 on the GPS, 212 on the speedo. They do 204 stock. Many publication reviews out there to verify stock 204 MPH delimited. The only normally aspirated engine now built to achieve 100 hp /liter that I'm aware of. Dyno numbers are there to show HP increases based on RPI ram air scoops, block-off plates, BMC filters, elimination of the CATS/resonator/mufflers, elimination of the charcoal pre-filters, underdrive pulley & 100 octane fuel. This is a stock 12:1 compression ratio engine that really wakes up if it's allowed to breathe. This is a 6-speed manual car (much less common) which is a few mph faster than the SMG's. Nothing beats the luxury and refinement of a BMW at 200 MPH! :thumbsup:


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

USAF said:


> The only normally aspirated engine now built to achieve 100 hp /liter that I'm aware of. :


Ferrari 458 - 127 HP/Litre
Ferrari 599 GTO - 110 HP/Litre
Caterham 7 R500 superlight - 131.5 HP/Litre ( My car, also in this forum)
BMW M3 ( E92) - 103.5 HP/Litre
Porsche GT3 RS - 116 HP/ Litre
Honda Civic Type R Mugen - 118 HP / Litre

Your obviously not very aware, as this is just a few of the cars currently on sale that break the 100 HP per Litre barrier..


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

chick0 said:


> Ferrari 458 - 127 HP/Litre
> Ferrari 599 GTO - 110 HP/Litre
> Caterham 7 R500 superlight - 131.5 HP/Litre ( My car, also in this forum)
> BMW M3 ( E92) - 103.5 HP/Litre
> ...


Thanks for the update chick0. Haven't spec'd cars out in a few years & was referring to 2007 when my car was built. Where is the Caterham made, never heard of it before? Is that civic a "factory" car available in honda showrooms or an aftermarket car like a Callaway or other tuner company?


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

USAF said:


> Thanks for the update chick0. Haven't spec'd cars out in a few years & was referring to 2007 when my car was built. Where is the Caterham made, never heard of it before? Is that civic a "factory" car available in honda showrooms or an aftermarket car like a Callaway or other tuner company?


Well to be honest with you, there was just as many cars back in 2007 with high-out put atmospheric engines, so the M5/M6 where not the only ones with 100+ HP per litre even then.

Caterham is a British Company.

Mugen is too Honda what AMG is to Merc, or M division is to BMW, its there motorsport Department.

The Type R Mugen was sold here in the UK by Honda, although in limited supply as it is rare and expensive special edition, I have no idea if it was officially brought to the US.

The engine from DC5 Honda Integra Type-R ( Acura RSX in North America ) in which the Type R Mugen's engine was based on, also easily broke the 100 HP per litre barrier, as it had 220bhp from its 2litre engine. And it was produced from 2002 onwards.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

This was my old fast wagon. It had a few upgrades done to it. It started out as an STI swap (turbo/ecu) but then that changed to an fp green and it put down 368 whp at 23 lbs on 93 octane. I then swapped it to GT30r cranked the boost up to 26lbs and made 405. The problem is that the front bumper did not have a large enough opening to feed enough air to the fmic and it would start to heatsoak pretty quickly. In the end, I tore it all back down to a VF39 turbo and ran it at 21-23lbs on 93 with a Spearco tmic. It spooled quicker and was alot more fun to drive. Thought about going the twin scroll route with a GT40r but once again, the fmic was the issue.

The car was gutted from the front seats back for one summer but I did not make it out to the track as much as I would have liked. In the end, I always wanted an STI and eventually traded the car in for one only to get rid of that after 9 months due to taking a new job where I had to haul clients around 2-3 days a week. While the clients thought it was pretty fun to ride in, it was pretty loud and just not as practical. I then bought an Infiniti I35, did nothing but lower and am now driving a little commuter of a POS Scion TC. Once again, just lowered. it is fun to drive but not fast. I miss my nifty wagon and think it is the car that I should have never let go!


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

i agree, i love those. i tried to talk my wife into one whne she started talking about getting an SUV. the scoob was one of the choices she said it looked weird. her only other choices were the infinity fx35 or a murano. if she doesnt like those choices im not paying for it.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

chick0 said:


> Ferrari 458 - 127 HP/Litre
> Ferrari 599 GTO - 110 HP/Litre
> Caterham 7 R500 superlight - 131.5 HP/Litre ( My car, also in this forum)
> BMW M3 ( E92) - 103.5 HP/Litre
> ...


Lets not forget my Renesis rotary at 177 HP/ liter


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Even the Porsche 911S is 101 HP/liter.

Best, John


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I think even the 2011 Mustang V6 rental car is about 80 horsepower per liter or so.

The BMW S1000RR is almost 200 horsepower per liter (normally aspirated), gets about 40 mpg on pretty much anything that pours, costs about $13,000, and will drop an M6 like a dirty shirt.


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

RIS said:


> I think even the 2011 Mustang V6 rental car is about 80 horsepower per liter or so.
> 
> The BMW S1000RR is almost 200 horsepower per liter (normally aspirated), gets about 40 mpg on pretty much anything that pours, costs about $13,000, and will drop an M6 like a dirty shirt.


What is that a motorcycle? Thought we were discussing cars. Will this bike do over 200 MPH? If it drops the M6 like a "dirty shirt" how would it drop YOUR car???


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

USAF said:


> What is that a motorcycle? Thought we were discussing cars.


You didn't say "car". This is what you said:



> The only normally aspirated engine now built to achieve 100 hp /liter that I'm aware of





> Will this bike do over 200 MPH?


We still don't have anything more than words floating in space to indicate that your car will do 200 mph. Apparently, a stock M6 will only do about155 mph:

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/Overview-c21681-2010-M6.html

But I have:












> ...If it drops the M6 like a "dirty shirt" how would it drop YOUR car???


I don't own a car. I never had much use for one.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Neither of my rides are WW's but here they are.....


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

RIS said:


> We still don't have anything more than words floating in space to indicate that your car will do 200 mph. Apparently, a stock M6 will only do about155 mph:
> 
> In Germany they're unlimited from the factory and everyone KNOWS they do 205 stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't think either one of us is actually IN Germany. 

And Spray-painting your brake calipers red isn't going to change the fact that on it's best day, it's a mid-12 second car. I can't think of any current sporting motorcycle over 400cc and two cylinders that wouldn't dump it at will.


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

RIS said:


> I don't think either one of us is actually IN Germany.
> 
> And Spray-painting your brake calipers red isn't going to change the fact that on it's best day, it's a mid-12 second car. I can't think of any current sporting motorcycle over 400cc and two cylinders that wouldn't dump it at will.


I can't think of any F-22, F-15, or F-16 that couldn't dump your little bike at will. I could throw you in an F-22 and when we're done you'll have **** your pants, puked in your O2 mask, and I'd have to drag your mamby-pamby ass out of the jet while you're still crying. When you achieve enough in life to obtain a supercar let me know and we'll run em. Until then, enjoy your 13K bike and watch your six for a 1700 mph vehicle about to smoke your bike. (no de-limiter required)


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

USAF said:


> I can't think of any F-22, F-15, or F-16 that couldn't dump your little bike at will. I could throw you in an F-22 and when we're done you'll have **** your pants, puked in your O2 mask, and I'd have to drag your mamby-pamby ass out of the jet while you're still crying.


Heck, I can do all that with a tired Ford Crown Victoria. 



> When you achieve enough in life to obtain a supercar let me know and we'll run em.


I'm just a lowly public servant. I have neither the ability nor the need to be that pretentious.



> Until then, enjoy your 13K bike


I do. This one is actually a $1,600 bike. But at least it's paid for.

And the performance envelope of your car is still a whole heck of a lot closer to a Toyota Camry than it is to this bike.



> ...and watch your six for a 1700 mph vehicle about to smoke your bike. (no de-limiter required)


Sure thing, Topper.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Enough already children.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

USAF said:


> I can't think of any F-22, F-15, or F-16 that couldn't dump your little bike at will. I could throw you in an F-22 and when we're done you'll have **** your pants, puked in your O2 mask, and I'd have to drag your mamby-pamby ass out of the jet while you're still crying. When you achieve enough in life to obtain a supercar let me know and we'll run em. Until then, enjoy your 13K bike and watch your six for a 1700 mph vehicle about to smoke your bike. (no de-limiter required)


What's the difference between a cactus and a BMW?  No, really why all the rage? It doesn't matter what you drive, someone is *always* faster.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

3Ronin said:


> i like this thread...
> 
> ~1900lbs ~450whp
> 
> 2000 MR-S 2.0 turbo


Ronin, tell me more about your car? Looks pimpin'! At one point I was looking at this gen MR2. Most of them were spyders and I wanted a coupe. Looks like you have a spyder but have a custom hardtop.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

You would have to import one, the coupe was never sold in the states.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

djork said:


> Ronin, tell me more about your car? Looks pimpin'! At one point I was looking at this gen MR2. Most of them were spyders and I wanted a coupe. Looks like you have a spyder but have a custom hardtop.


Thanks haha.

It is an MR2 Spyder, i removed the soft top and ordered a hard top from Japan, they didnt sell them here so there was an importer who got them for a limited time, they are still available either used or some people tried to copy the tops now i believe, but this is a genuine Toyota part so its pretty nice, came with all the latches, nice window with defroster etc.

The rest of the car is pretty much track built top to bottom. Its a 2.0 liter engine with a Precision 6262 billet turbo. I didnt put it on the dyno because i street tuned the car to be reliable that way and never got around to see what it makes, im guessing it can put down 425-450whp on pump gas (93). I worked in the performance market for years, from selling parts, building engines, dyno'ing cars and now my part time job is at a performance shop doing work on Subaru's. So if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Bored out 1zz, or something else? 3sgte?


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

bengxe said:


> Bored out 1zz, or something else? 3sgte?


yep, sleeved/bored out 1zz, cam's, larger valves etc.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice. The 1.8l in my turbo sentra is pretty similar to the 1zz stock for stock, but mine isnt and never will be at your kind of power level.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn! I would love to get to drive something like that one day. 425hp in a tiny light car like that has to be a kick in the pants!! Always fantasized about building something fun like yours, maybe when my wife is done racing bikes and spending all our money. 



3Ronin said:


> im guessing it can put down 425-450whp on pump gas (93).


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine...Down to around 1690-1700 lbs (using truck scale) from 1950 lbs stock. 
NO AC/Heat ,Sound deadening or bumper supports either for that matter  
Prepping it for some autocross action ATM.....


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

flashmatrix said:


> Mine...Down to around 1690-1700 lbs (using truck scale) from 1950 lbs stock.
> NO AC/Heat ,Sound deadening or bumper supports either for that matter
> Prepping it for some autocross action ATM.....


...and red brake calipers. For a minute there, I thought it was a BMW M6 or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

its really in amazing shape for the year, do you live in the southwest where the weather is kinder ?


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

..................


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

3Ronin said:


> its really in amazing shape for the year, do you live in the southwest where the weather is kinder ?


Thanks, but it was nowhere near the shape you see pictured. The car was actually lightly hit from the back and the front in 2 different occasions by the previous owner by SUV encounters. Plus the clutch slipped, tranny grinding and the car was overheating. So I bought it for a mere $200. The car only had 110k for a 24 year old car so I figured Id breathe life back in to it. I did all the body and paint myself and fixed or upgraded things along the line. Also, I actually live in the Southeast (Florida), not the southwest.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Is that one of Marcus' CF hoods?


----------



## virusbcn (Nov 5, 2010)

This is my wife car, 40HP, 140Km/h max. and capacity to 4/5 people, and 680 Kgs/1500 lbs weight, where can i receive the award to stock lightest car ???


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

virusbcn said:


> This is my wife car, 40HP, 140Km/h max. and capacity to 4/5 people, and 680 Kgs/1500 lbs weight, where can i receive the award to stock lightest car ???


holy crap, without seeing a picture i would picture a bunch of people standing on a ride-on lawn mower


----------



## virusbcn (Nov 5, 2010)

3Ronin said:


> holy crap, without seeing a picture i would picture a bunch of people standing on a ride-on lawn mower


mmmm, not sure, in 60/70's the stock normal car in Spain/Italy and big part of Europe is one like this










Seat/Fiat 600, 600cc, 22/30 HP have a max of 100 km/h and 4 people max. inside, ahhh !!!! the weight is 600 Kgs. 3,3mts long (Panda/Marbella is 3,4 mts)

More years after we search little, and economy cars, the muscle cars are part of the past 

My car's wedding was an Cadillac El Dorado 1972, but it's only a little desire, i think the world it's more green if our cars have less weigth and power


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

virusbcn said:


> This is my wife car, 40HP, 140Km/h max. and capacity to 4/5 people, and 680 Kgs/1500 lbs weight, where can i receive the award to stock lightest car ???


Unfortunately no prize for you, as my Caterham R500 in the forum is 506kg, but nice try


----------



## virusbcn (Nov 5, 2010)

chick0 said:


> Unfortunately no prize for you, as my Caterham R500 in the forum is 506kg, but nice try


Sorry for my poor english, maybe this is not the correct word, but i try -> The Caterham it's a stock car ???

PD: I change it to you


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

virusbcn said:


> Sorry for my poor english, maybe this is not the correct word, but i try -> The Caterham it's a stock car ???
> 
> PD: I change it to you


Yes Stock and factory built.

http://www.caterham.co.uk/

http://www.caterham.co.uk/assets/html/showroom/superlightr500.html


----------



## virusbcn (Nov 5, 2010)

chick0 said:


> Yes Stock and factory built.
> 
> http://www.caterham.co.uk/


Ohhhh  i dont have any prize 

Maybe a under 5 or 10.000 $ option ?? 

Good car i'm a fan of light cars and good power to race, drive this Caterham is the more similar to drive a good kart :thumbsup:

This is the car i drive that has impressed me most, a good relation CV/Kg (900Kgs/100CV) and a very low center of gravity, like a kart.


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

BlownCivic said:


> Is that one of Marcus' CF hoods?


Yes that is one of the ones from Mr.D (Heeltoe Auto).


----------

